# You Are My Sunshine Blanket



## sandj

Isn't this adorable. I think it is crocheted.

Here is the pattern on ravelry.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sunshine-27


----------



## maureenb

wish it were knit,love it!


----------



## sandj

maureenb said:


> wish it were knit,love it!


Me too!


----------



## crispie

LOL What fun!


----------



## diamondbelle

Someone with better skills than I have might be able to convert it to knit, bobbles and all.


----------



## bevvyreay

Crochet isn't my thing but that is really lovely. Add me to the wish it was knitted list


----------



## Knitry

Oh, how fun, beautiful and creative. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Viwstitcher

So cute&#128512;


----------



## purdeygirl

Fabulous !!! Thanks for posting , I've put it in my library .


----------



## Gail DSouza

That is lovely!!!


----------



## luree

Very nice .


----------



## grandday

Awesome work.


----------



## AuntieAngel

Adorable


----------



## run4fittness

Wow, what a fantastic afghan. :thumbup:


----------



## gr8knitwit2

I love this!! The colours are beautiful, great work! It reminds me of when I used to sing "You Are My Sunshine" to my daughter when she was a baby.


----------



## Roses and cats

Sweet little blanket.


----------



## nonak

I would love to do this for my granddaughters - I used to sing the song to her mom -and her mom now sings it to her two daughters. If anyone takes a crack at converting this to knit it would be GREAT.


----------



## supreetb

Lovely !


----------



## sharkkatte

Might you know where I could get this pattern and is it for the colorful You are my sunshine...I love it !!!


----------



## l0retta

I really would like to order you are my sunshine blanket with the bright pink and yellow colors


----------



## grannybear0209

hi there! i'm new to Ravelry. i've been lookimg and looking at that gorgeous "You Are My Sunshine afghan. i wish I could crochet! i'm a dedicated Southpaw who taught myself to knit, and I don't alwways knit like everyone else. PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE won't someone convert this pattern to KNIT???


----------



## Nanamel14

maureenb said:


> wish it were knit,love it!


Same


----------

